# DNM: Prescription Pet Foods Found To Contain Cancer Causing Toxins



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Prescription Pet Foods Found To Contain Cancer Causing Toxins | Dogs Naturally Magazine

A few months back, The Truth About Pet Food’s Susan Thixton initiated a consumer funded pet food evaluation. The test results are now in and they might surprise you (although they didn’t surprise us here at DNM).

The Pet Food Test analyzed twelve pet food products (six cat foods and six dog foods). Testing was performed through INTI Services, which shipped the products to laboratories for evaluation.

Why Mycotoxins Are A Threat

Mycotoxins were first discovered in 1962 in England, when a ground peanut meal killed approximately 100,000 turkeys.

Mycotoxins are derived from the Aspergillus species of fungus and can cause a wide array of health issues, especially aflatoxin (which is one of the most potent causes of liver cancer).


Aflatoxins primarily affect the liver and dogs who eat 0.5 to 1 mg aflatoxin/kg body weight can die within days. Smaller amounts of aflatoxins, like those found in most pet food samples, can cause sub-acute symptoms including weight loss, lethargy, jaundice and even death.

Aflatoxins are also carcinogenic. They bind with DNA and cause cell mutations. Newberne and Wogan (1968) were able to produce malignant tumors in rats with less than 1 mg of aflatoxin per kg of feed.

Aflatoxins are very stable and even the high temperature processing involved in kibble manufacturing won’t destroy them, leaving little protection for any dog eating that food.

Harmful Mycotoxins Found In Pet Foods

The Pet Food Test analyzed eight pet foods for 37 different mycotoxins.

Every food tested contained mycotoxins. Here are the results:


Four of the foods were low risk
Two foods were medium risk
Two foods were high risk


This certainly isn’t news to the pet industry …

In 2013, the Consumer Council of Hong Kong published the results of testing performed on nearly 40 popular pet foods.

Testing in the US shows that apart from the recalls from high levels of aflatoxins, nearly every pet food on the market contains aflatoxins or other mold-related mycotoxins. In 2012, animal health and nutrition company Alltech analyzed 965 animal feed samples and found 98% of them were contaminated with one or more mycotoxins, while 93% contained two or more mycotoxins.

On top of the existing risk, there is further potential for mold spores to contaminate kibble during storage, especially if it is exposed to a moist environment. This can also happen in your home if your kibble is stored in a moist basement or an open container.

Guaranteed Analysis




The American Association of Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) establishes minimum nutritional requirements in pet foods.

The Pet Food Test also analyzed the guaranteed analysis/mineral content of 12 foods. Results found that 3 of the 12 tested foods were over the AAFCO maximum requirement of 2.5% (Hill’s Prescription Diet C/D Urinary Tract Health Canned Dog Food was at a whopping 7.72%).

Two dog foods were also found to contain excessive phosphorus.

Bacteria Found In Pet Foods

The Pet Food Test analyzed 12 pet foods for bacterial contamination. Some of the bacteria found in their testing are antibiotic resistant and listed as serious human health concerns by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and Centers for Disease Control (CDC).

Results showed:


Nine of the foods contained one or more antibiotic resistant bacteria
Nine of the foods contained one or more bacteria linked to human illness and death


Pet food manufacturing clearly needs better policing. Hopefully more of this type of research will prompt AAFCO or the FDA to be more stringent about pet food testing.

But Trevor Smith, a mycotoxin researcher at the University of Guelph, warns “A shift in pet food ingredients is on. Instead of worrying about bacteria spoilage or disease contamination, like we have in the past, we now have to focus on removing mycotoxins.”

Feeding fresh, whole foods remains the best way to protect your pet from cancer and other diseases that processed pet foods can cause.

Get the full results from The Pet Food Test here.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is the link for the test results:
The Pet Food Test Results | Truth about Pet Food


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank god Dottie is coming off the R/C Gastro food


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Major yikes. 

Doug is eating a prescribed canned food right now and this is about enough to make me chuck it. 

I put so much effort into finding good dog food. I am glad our brand isn't on the list but still how scary is that.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah it makes you think! Have you looked up his food on Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't even wanna know. His regular diet is Acana which is a good food. But the prescribed food is for him being ill and it's Royal Canin and probably not the best stuff out there. Thankfully it's temporary.

I get lots of comments on how soft, shiny and tear stain free he is


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Acana is a high rated food now the RC prescription is a different story. I would get him off it as soon as you can.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! I am dismayed to see a Wellness food on the list, even if it is a cat food. If the factory is contaminated, it's likely that their other foods have similar contaminants. I felt I could trust the 5 star foods. I rotate with Fromm, but he doesn't like it as well as the Wellness. We've tried Acana, but it gave him bad breath which I took as a warning sign that it didn't agree with his system.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

zellko said:


> Wow! I am dismayed to see a Wellness food on the list, even if it is a cat food. I felt I could trust the 5 star foods. I rotate with Fromm, be he doesn't like it as well as the Wellness.


It was a little shocking to see the results but it is always something we have to keep an eye on as companies get bought, products change etc. The cat version might be made differently or in a different plant. You never know as no one tracks cat food.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm already moving him off it since his tummy is getting better now. Don't want him eating poison.


----------

